# Shark Shield Presentation Tomorrow



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Free beer, pizza and a cool presentation by Shark Shield on their products with some videos to show off. Tomorrow night 6pm at Benthic, everyone's invited. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Where is Benthic??


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

What is Benthic?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it tomorrow (Wednesday) or Thursday?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Benthic Ocean Sports Freedive Shop
501 Harbor Blvd. Suite G
Destin, FL 32541

Wednesday night is the meeting. Definitely worth a stop if you haven't been there. Best Spearfishing and freediving selection on the gulf coast


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

^^^what he said. Thanks Skram!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, I was thinking of someone else.


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

Do they sell shark shield at bethnic? Can't make it Wednesday I work wed night. I am in market for a shark shield.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I sell them here at the shop and you can buy one online if you can't make it down. http://benthicoceansports.com/products/shark-shield-freedom-7 For those interested in buying one, Shark Shield will be offering the units at a special sale price tonight at the shop


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish you were closer, I've been working with their engineers down under regarding a scuba 7 unit I have and a fix I've worked into it... Great unit


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Man I wish I could make it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

For those who missed tonight, Dive pro's is doing the same deal tomorrow night. 6pm


----------

